# Looking for 31" Outlaws



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

High Lifter don't have any, and wont for another month or so. Im looking for a set of 31" Outlaws preferably wide and skinnys. Anywhere in the SE Tx area. Thanks..


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

*cheapest I've found*

Just bought some tires off chapparal. Best price I could find. Plus free shipping.


----------



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

Where / what is "chapparal"? That a online outfit or local place? Either one is fine, I just don't know where to find them. Thanks!


----------



## texrex30 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a set with rims for Polaris. I can send pictures if you are still looking..


----------

